

Consultants/Freelancers: What tools do you use to estimate project costs? - anupshinde

What tools do you use to estimate project costs? i.e. pre-sales.<p>If you use spreadsheets and don&#x27;t mind sharing, please share in your comments or send it to me at: [a n u p s h i n d e  (a t)  g m a i l ]
======
vishalchandra
For development costs:

If you are building an app, make a list of number of

1\. Views. A complex UI can have multiple views. E.g. the menu at the top, the
menu on the side, the search box, the list of items shown are all different
views which are integrated together.

2\. Make a list of all data models. Each type of user, each type of item
stored in its own table or collection is a different data model.

3\. Multiply number of unique views by 3 and number of models by 10 and then
add these numbers, to get total number of hours of development effort.

4\. For each mobile OS and the web the views will be counted separately.

5\. Multiple total number of hours by your hourly billing rate.

